# Little bit of everything.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Got to my spot just at dark on Friday. I made a few casts just as the last light was fading, but I wasn't there to catch fish, I was there to stab them. I had a few cold ones while waiting for it to get full dark so I could start what I thought was gonna be a epic night of flounder gigging. 
As soon as I hit the water it came alive with shad. I'm not talking about hundreds, or thousands, or even millions, I'm talking billions of shad. I probably covered 500 to 600 yards of shore line and they were everywhere. Needless to say, trying to gig was pointless. Even though the water was clear, I couldn't see more than a inch because of all the shad. After I got a few pictures for proof, I decided to head in.
On the way back I run into some friends spending the night fishing the surf, so I stopped and had a few beers and help them land a bull red. By the time I got to bed it was around 1:30am, which was bad considering I had to get the boys up at 4:00 am Saturday morning to go trout fishing. This was the end of day 1.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

*Day 2*

The alarm went off at 4:00am, and the first thought in my head was "I'm getting to old for this.". Tried to wake the boys up, but they said they were gonna sleep a little longer because they decided to drive their self. I really could have used that information the night before. Since I was already up I decided to go give it a try anyway. The boys showed up about 30 minuets later, and we waited for first light to start our wades. There wasn't any action but a few dinks, so the boys decided to try a mud flat a few hundred yards away. There was a time when I could scoot across a mud flat with the grace of a figure skater, but now that I'm old and fat I'm more like a wounded hippopotamus, so I just sat and watched them. Around 8:00 am I decided to head back to pick up my wife so we could start stage 2 of day 2. The boys ended up with a few trout and flounder, so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

*Stage 2*

Picked up my wife and more beer and headed to to beach to try for some sharks and bull reds. It was slow fishing but we managed to catch a few.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

more


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Love it...you are a MACHINE.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

*Day 3*

" I don't want to go to school mom." That's how I felt when I woke up. I was sunburnt, hungover, and my body felt like someone beat me with a 2x4 full of rusty nails, but like my dad use to say, "If your gonna be dumb you gotta be tough." I really didn't want to fish, but we had a neighbor kid who wanted to catch his first shark, and I couldn't let him down.
It didn't take long to get him hooked up to his first shark, and to say he was excited was a understatement. As soon as I saw the smile on his face all my pains went away. Missions accomplished, and we caught a few more to boot.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

There was also a dead sea turtle on the beach missing it's head and flippers. 
When we got home I broiled one of the flounder and wondered what the peasants were eating.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

sharkchum said:


> The alarm went off at 4:00am, and the first thought in my head was "I'm getting to old for this.". Tried to wake the boys up, but they said they were gonna sleep a little longer because they decided to drive their self. I really could have used that information the night before. Since I was already up I decided to go give it a try anyway. The boys showed up about 30 minuets later, and we waited for first light to start our wades. There wasn't any action but a few dinks, so the boys decided to try a mud flat a few hundred yards away. There was a time when I could scoot across a mud flat with the grace of a figure skater, but now that I'm old and fat I'm more like a wounded hippopotamus, so I just sat and watched them. Around 8:00 am I decided to head back to pick up my wife so we could start stage 2 of day 2. The boys ended up with a few trout and flounder, so it wasn't a total loss.


Iâ€™d say they did a dang good job. Keep â€˜em fishing and keep them out of trouble.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

*Day 4*

I had just about all the fishing I could take to one weekend, but somehow I managed to try one more time. The water was calm and beautiful, but unfortunately the fishing was slow. We still caught a couple, but by 2:00 p.m. we were done.
It was a good Memorial Day weekend, and I would like to take this time to thank those who have gave their all, so we can have the freedom to do what we love.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good job
That surf rod looks 20 foot long?


----------



## SaltwaterSlick (Jun 11, 2012)

What an awesome weekend and report!! I gotta say, you sure got more drive than I do!! Congratulations on gittin' 'er dun! And thank you for the report!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

It's only 12', it just looks bigger because the kid is so little.


fishingtwo said:


> Good job
> That surf rod looks 20 foot long?


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tino_e (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome Catch what were you using for bait? If you don’t mind me asking


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice job Johnny!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Tino_e said:


> Awesome Catch what were you using for bait? If you donâ€™t mind me asking


Cut mullet for the reds and sharks, Norton bull minnows and sand shad Jr's for the trout and flounder.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Great report. Thanks.


----------



## going_deep (Apr 13, 2014)

Good meeting you the other day johnny...


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice report.


----------



## Fishon 13 (Jul 6, 2016)

Good report. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

going_deep said:


> Good meeting you the other day johnny...


Good meeting you to. Maybe next time the fish will be more cooperative.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

The last picture in post # 9 gets my attention; I wouldn't want it getting hold of my ankle or hand.


----------



## skiezdalimit (May 25, 2018)

*Great Job!!!*

When you caught the sharks and the reds did you cast your line out or use the kayak?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

skiezdalimit said:


> When you caught the sharks and the reds did you cast your line out or use the kayak?


Neither, used a jet ski. We were dropping the baits out past the 3rd bar. Now, most of the time I cast into the second gut, but when the water is calm and there is a full moon, sometimes you have to get your baits further out to catch fish.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

